# Bane in Dark Knight Rises (spoiler alert)



## bibi (Dec 19, 2011)

***SPOILER ALERT****

For those who haven't watched the new Dark Knight Rises movie trailer featuring Bane and don't want to read the discussion, please stop here.

space filler
space filler
space filler
space filler
space filler
space filler

I'm studying for my paramedic class now and just starting to improve IV skills. Now for those who've watched the trailer, must I say that it's difficult enough to get a line sometimes even on the ground with an ambulance bumping up and down, to get a line in the middle of a falling half-open plane of a flying person, is that even humanly possible???  Is there any medic pilots out there who could comment?


----------



## bibi (Dec 19, 2011)

ok i take it back after a second look at the footage.  The IV line had already been established beforehand, he didn't just find a vein in the mid-air.  Now that is doable definitely.

here's the trailer for anyone interested if you can't resist to wait to see it on IMAX (which you should)


----------



## bibi (Dec 19, 2011)

http://ballislife.com/the-dark-knight-rises-leaked-prologue/


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well... its... A movie.  SO yes, I think any medic that cant do that should probably go back through school.  Looks super easy.  Probably do it with my eyes closed  Seems perfectly reasonable to me to start a line like that.  Reminds me of my last rotation actually... thats a story for another day.


----------

